# Another Change



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I should welcome nice positive change in my life but sometimes I dont...Now I have to go to the Doctor tonight and get my papers on eating a healthy diet for the Heart...







My cholesterol is pretty high and if the diet and excercise dont work then he will think about medicine......It is going to be hard I think because of feeling good now ....







Mike what do you think of the saying An Apple A Day Keeps The Doctor Away...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

The doctor they are taking about is the Gastroenterologist NOT the Cardiologist.Talk about making things a bit more complex.







Fortunately, as I recall, your post-test diet is fairly heart healthy already, no?Anyway does not matter. Keep the aspirin handy and take care of that ticker. Only one to a customer and only one of you for all of us to enjoy.







Do what ya gotta do. We are all behind you...clutching our Wendy's Double Cheeseburgers and the name of OUR Cardiologists!







MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Yes my diet with LEAP is healthy...BUT I still have a big problem with sweets..I got my readings yesterday at the Doctors' the level HDl was 320 and the LDL was 210







I am going to start excercising again and take a look at the meats I am eating...With my LEAP diet I have been able to eat all kinds of fat juice steaks...







with real butter and all the good things..So I will start working on a better way of eating..Also, I had to make an appointment with a surgeon to get his opinion on doing a breast biopsy..So I have that scheduled for August to meet with him...But bottom line I feel really good...


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

You hang in there, Donna, OK???I see the cardio too sometimes soon (waiting on that ins. co. referral and approval...), so we can be with each other in spirit.Hey, Mike- my best friend had 2 hearts! One orignal and one transplant, so I gotcha on that one! LOL







Hugs,LisaP.S. Fess up, Donna! Did FLux give you his clip art catalogue??? LOL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

LisaI have just learned how to use the gifs...







I use to know how but forgot...I found a really cute one ...A pair of flying underwear with wings







Hope your Doctor's appointment goes well.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DONNA!!Big juicy (fatty) steaks? Butter and all good things?And you be surprised? You keep it up and you are gonna need Dr. Merlin to unclog your vascular system.Oy. If you need help call Jan for some non-reactive low fat tips my dear!MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Donna,I would LOVE to see the flying underwear! LOLAlso, a while back, you sent me a note from someone asking about LEAP. I just realized and went back to find it , and my e-mail program must have swallowed it. I am soooo sorry!!Is it too late now or does that mom still want more info?Sorry, Donna!!Hugs,Lisa


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

LisaShe would love to hear from you ...I will send you her email...Her son Conor is working with LEAP and is 23 years old and trying to stick to the diet...That would be great if you would do that...Thanks Lisa







Donna


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Thanks, Donna! (YOu made my day with the flying underwear!!







)As soon as I get your e-mail from Conor's mom, I 'll be happy to respond.Hugs,Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

UN-beleivable


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

LisaI sent you the email....There is alot of success happening with CVS and LEAP...I got a email today from Conor's Mom and she is so happy..I will send it to you..I am getting so many emails that I cant keep up with them from CVS...







Mike I am sure you know this but the gentleman Mark has decided to take the bloodtest for his son and has probably already done it


----------

